# Maine?



## Cnicker

I have found this site to be very helpful and interesting. I am checking to see if there are others from Maine who vist this site regularly. I am from Bangor Maine. Thanks 
Cnicker


----------



## Mick

:waving: :waving: Every day, several times a day. I'm just south of you - east of Augusta.

Welcome to PlowSite. If I can help you, just holler or PM.


----------



## MJM Landscaping

Right outside Portland.. Waiting for SNOW!!!


----------



## DugHD

New Gloucester


----------



## Big Dog D

Don't live there but I spend a lot of time there........Greenville


----------



## LB Landscaping

Down here in Portland!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Ron's Lawncare

I'm here too in Biddeford.:salute:


----------



## ZR2plower

Big Dog D said:


> Don't live there but I spend a lot of time there........Greenville


I live 20 miles north of Greenville in Rockwood.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

just moved from portland to connecticut


----------



## Big Dog D

ZR2plower said:


> I live 20 miles north of Greenville in Rockwood.


Moose River, 20 mile road, Birches, Rockwood General Store, The Shop, Mooshead Marina.

Never heard of the place...........................


----------



## MSS Mow

Cnicker said:


> I have found this site to be very helpful and interesting. I am checking to see if there are others from Maine who vist this site regularly. I am from Bangor Maine. Thanks
> Cnicker


East Machias. Bangor is the "Big City" for us small town folks here in Downeast Maine. I'm on this site very regularly, just rarely post. If I can be of any help, let me know. 263-9600 :waving:


----------



## bdhunter

A bit south of you in Auburn now (Exit 75- almost at the New Gloucester line). Old '92 Cherokee Laredo is patiently waiting for a real Maine snow event.

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg

That pic is from Phila PA "great blizzard of '06" last winter (14" wet/sloppy), hoping to update the photo gallery with some nice scenes this year.


----------



## hillndale

Just north of Portland-- Plowsite is a fantastic resource and has helped me immensely as it's my first season for plowing. Not sure of the rewards for my investment though. This season is a repeat of last year so far & our area usually gets plenty of snow. Oh well.

Plenty of Mainah's on here Mistah!!!

Hillndale


----------



## northernnewbie

Repesenting Belfast Maine!!  Toast to all the Maine-iacs out there! We finally got some snow!!!


----------



## dbowden18

yeah, i just found this a few weeks ago. very helpful. from bangor also.


----------



## Ruanolik

Another from Biddeford here.


----------



## badger

west kennebunk commercial plowing and sanding


----------



## TazLandscapes

Another one from Portland

Mike xysport


----------



## Ray

I'm located in Springvale.
Ray


----------



## northernnewbie

Just moved to Veazie from Belfast, looking for plow work in the greater Bangor area.


----------



## fish22fish

*poland maine*

hi my name is john,i got about 13 small driveways i plow with a gmc 1500.i bought a dodge 3500 dumptruck with a 9 ft plow blade the year 1995.i dont have much work for this truck,looking for a small road or condo, or something that will take 3 to 4 hours to plow.poland area,new gloucester thanks.


----------



## Ole Tower

OleTower Here! I*M a few miles East of Augusta near Togus Pond--in the SWAMP! Welcome Aboard!--as I Read the Snow Site just about? every Day!


----------



## bribrius

check

springvale/sanford


*feel free to stop by RAY. i drink bass ale*
lol


----------



## tkrepairs

scarborough area here



> Don't live there but I spend a lot of time there........Greenville


whats up big dog? lol didnt know you were on this site too! 03adrenalineHO here - its a small world huh?


----------



## TEX

does trying to get back to maine count? wifes from Caribou up in the county but we live in Texas now near Austin. we are trying to move back just as soon as we can.


----------



## KMF

*plowing in rockwood?*



ZR2plower;310108 said:


> I live 20 miles north of Greenville in Rockwood.


hi, i am looking for someone to plow in Rockwood, Maine for Jan/Feb/March of 2010. Any interest please let me know!


----------



## 2COR517

Midcoast area. Travel to Pittston Farm every spring. Sorry, can't help with plowing up there though....


----------



## ZR2plower

KMF;848553 said:


> hi, i am looking for someone to plow in Rockwood, Maine for Jan/Feb/March of 2010. Any interest please let me know!


Where is your camp? I may be interested. Bill


----------



## KMF

ZR2plower;849030 said:


> Where is your camp? I may be interested. Bill


Hi Bill. We will be staying in a camp/home right on the main drag(Rt15) Just 1/4 of a mile past the "Shop" gas station if you were traveling north, on the right. Camp isn't very far off the road, maybe 50 ft. It has a main upper driveway, and then a larger drive down to the right in front of a large garage door, and a smaller drive down to the left. I don't think it would be necessary to plow to the left only the right. We would need enough plowed for 2 pick-ups(full size crew cabs) and 2 trailers(10ft and 24ft) I believe my truck and trailer would fit up top and the larger combo on the lower spot. The camp has a for sale sign on it and I think the address# is 3733 if you would like to drive by and check it out. Keep me posted if you have any interest and let me know what you will need to charge.
Thank you.


----------



## KMF

ZR2plower;849030 said:


> Where is your camp? I may be interested. Bill


Hello again Bill. I'm the person renting the camp of Jeff's in Rockwood for the months of Jan,Feb,March this winter. Jeff wanted us to take care of the plowing, so I was trying to get a few quotes from some people in the area. Jeff mentioned a gentleman by the name of Bill who he has had plow before, curious if you might be that person?
Either way if you are interested, and you get a chance to check it out I would greatly appreciate it. Let me know what you think.
Thanks.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Bangor here.


----------



## rondoo98

south china, did live in augusta


----------



## stan the man

i live in cumberland


----------



## bacwudzme

Saco checking in.


----------



## TGM

stan the man;979207 said:


> i live in cumberland


you probably know evergreen company then. i used to work for them years ago


----------



## Dewey

New to the site today !!! I live in Liberty


----------



## stan the man

TGM;982360 said:


> you probably know evergreen company then. i used to work for them years ago


yes i do a friend of my rented a house from him across the street from him


----------



## TGM

stan the man;982517 said:


> yes i do a friend of my rented a house from him across the street from him


yeah, he's an "interesting" guy to work for. we'll leave it at that! used to work all over though, mostly down in the cape elizabeth, portland area. and i plowed one season with him which wasn't too bad until the end.


----------



## stan the man

TGM;982576 said:


> yeah, he's an "interesting" guy to work for. we'll leave it at that! used to work all over though, mostly down in the cape elizabeth, portland area. and i plowed one season with him which wasn't too bad until the end.


i see his truck all around cumberland and north yarmouth and i mow in the same area 2009 he had 4 guys working for him this year the last storm i saw him in cumberland he plow a house beside one that i do and he was struck i pull he out


----------



## FisherVMan

*Brookton Maine...............*

 Proud to say we are checking in this morning from the foot of East Grand Lake the home of the Giant Lake Trout, plenty of wild women and ice cold beer


----------



## DugHD

Road kill ??


----------



## bacwudzme

FisherVMan;982605 said:


> Proud to say we are checking in this morning from the foot of East Grand Lake the home of the Giant Lake Trout, plenty of wild women and ice cold beer


Let me guess?????? All one shot


----------



## Maine_Train

Dewey;982369 said:


> New to the site today !!! I live in Liberty


Liberty ain't on the Midcoast. You guys are so far inland, they probably have to pile on extra ice to ship you some lobstah. (Just kidding.  )
Welcome to PlowSite.

I'm in Lincoln County, and parts of my town are actually on the ocean. We even have a real lighthouse, which all those _inland_ places like to use in their advertising.


----------



## plowguy43

Oxford here


----------



## GMCHD plower

I don't know about you guys but I'm tired of this no snow crap.


----------



## ddb maine

Alfred. And I'm tired of the ground freezing hard at night and thawing during the day... I'm hoping mondays possible storm pans out.


----------



## 06dmax

Guilford, about 20 minutes south of greenville and 30-45 minutes east of bangor.


----------



## Tracy89

Big town of Norway maine here....wish it would just f'n snow already....U guys that got snow dont need to hear about it.............alright tell me everything.


----------



## 06dmax

the snow was wet and heavy in most places and it was fun to try out the new plow and and see how it was gonna do


----------



## ddb maine

I was still tired of the ground freezing at night and thawing during the day... up until a few days ago. I just read that post #46 and went "whoa! I was just thinking that the other day.... nearly one year ago. oooOOOooo. you know your from maine if you got a lil dubbah runnin round the house.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm in Mercer. RT. 2 gos through Mercer. It's between Skowheagn and Farmington.


----------



## BlizzardBeater

Northern Aroostook County. You guys only think you know what snow is lol


----------



## Maine_Train

BlizzardBeater;1276359 said:


> Northern Aroostook County. You guys only think you know what snow is lol


Yeah, well, up in The County, you're kinda like the folks in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan: you think summer is "three months of bad sledding."


----------



## slimquinella

Wells Maine checking in


----------



## callahanSR

Augusta, Maine


----------



## sm04257

in mexico area


----------



## snomover

Casco Maine



Can't Wait for Snow!


----------

